
Study: 18x difference in pageviews between client-side and server-side analytics - markosaric
https://plausible.io/blog/server-log-analysis
======
XCSme
All those plausible articles could actually be great if they were not written
for SEO first. They are very long, repeat the same keywords over and over and
are very hard to read.

For example, even the TL;DR is long:

"The main benefits of server-side analytics are that they have no impact on
your page speed and the fact that adblockers cannot block server logs. But are
these advantages worth the side effects? With server log analysis, it is
harder to filter out robots, crawlers, spiders and other non-visitors. And
there is a lot of automated bot traffic on the internet. Let’s take a deeper
look at the server logs vs JavaScript-based web analytics."

Which could be summed up as (without repeating "server analytics" in 3
different variations): "Server-side analytics have no impact on your page
speed and are not blocked by adblockers, but it's harder to differentiate real
users from bots compared to client-side analytics.".

Maybe it's just my opinion but I can't really read any of those articles, as
they are way too fluffy. They just seem to be created following the Neil Patel
SEO guides or something similar.

